# New and clueless @ Barber Marina



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear Forum member,
We (my 2 boy`s and I) moved to Mobile bought a small boat (21 ft) and put it in Barber Marina (near Wolfs Bay). We love to fish but we have absolutly no clue how to fish from a boat in shore. We tryed with gulp shrimp bottom fishing and under a cork but nothing so fare. Who can help some rookies to catch some fish. I`m thankfull for any comments about location gear and fishing method.
Achim2


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

First off thanks for letting us store your boat!!!! which one is it?!


I would be glad to help you guys out..... just come find me next time your out there


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replay!
It`s a 98 chaparel 205 LE. I have a week off and if the water is not to rough I will stop by soon. Can I buy life bait somewere near the marina? What else should I bring?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Wallace seafood trader on Co. Rd 20 just before you get to 95 has live shrimp


----------



## alexwho (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey I'm near that marina too. I've been fishing wolf bay for the last 4 weeks and could use a little help on a location to fish. Me and my brother are going out again tom so any information would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

@Huff
thanks for the information. I will go out on saturday. I will look for you when I`m @ the marina.


----------

